# Por* oops-Read em and weep



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

tough to find a good heading :angry:

Latest pickups

From Leaf and Ale-La riqueza and tempus samplers of each size
Plus Mike thru in my Fav -Davidoff Winston Churchill #10(Jitzy loves em too) and la Aurora maduro for good measure

Then I came acrossa box of Vsg wizards and yet another box of Davidoff WC Marakesh--oh and from the devil site La Aurora 1495 cameroons(1994)

PLUUUS-My share of a box split with a well known member(  )--H upmann #2's and R&J short Churchills--Yikes!!!!!!!!!!

Somebody stop me!!!!!!!!!!!

Ps--My wife thinks I traded for these BAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*What about the best looking sticks in the bunch? Where are those from??*


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

"Ps--My wife thinks I traded for these BAHAHAHAHAH "

Thats gold!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *What about the best looking sticks in the bunch? Where are those from??*


From a box split with a well known member--I'm sure you might guess David


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Did your wife know about those?
P.S.-I won't tell*


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Read em and weep???? OK WHAAAAAAAA!!!! They look great!!! Enjoy!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

God you need help and to the two of you next time theres a split on Upmann #2's I want in. Oh and Harvey I got the other box of those La aurora's


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> God you need help and to the two of you next time theres a split on Upmann #2's I want in. Oh and Harvey I got the other box of those La aurora's


Joe, you and Harvey have got to be that B&M's best customers! You two can definately do some serious damage!:lol:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *Did your wife know about those?
> P.S.-I won't tell*


Thats why I have to let her shop till she drops

Remember what Confusius says--Man who fight with wife all day get no piece at night.

BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Joe, you and Harvey have got to be that B&M's best customers! You two can definately do some serious damage!:lol:


The pot calling the kettle black


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

If anyone wants to visit Mike in person while I'm still here I have an extra bedroom in my hotel that is about 1/2 mile away, or there are several hotels in my area. I seem to miss him everytime I go in there. Great split by the way.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

weep he did. very nice


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet pickup Harvey!

Now send me half or I'm calling your wife...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn! Yeah I would say that is one hell of a pick up!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

oh ya very nice indeed--


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Thats why I have to let her shop till she drops
> 
> Remember what Confusius says--Man who fight with wife all day get no piece at night.
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHA


:roflmao:So Right!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *Did your wife know about those?
> P.S.-I won't tell*


My wife had questions also.....:imconfused:


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wife or not those are some great sticks!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

DOZER said:


> Sweet pickup Harvey!
> 
> Now send me half or I'm calling your wife...


.QFT.


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

oh man...nice sticks there!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great haul Harvey, I cant wait to get mine!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

jitzy said:


> God you need help and to the two of you next time theres a split on Upmann #2's I want in.


Ain't that the truth - excellent score! One can never have enough of those Upmann's.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

nice batch of cigars you have there!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

You guy's are insane! 











In a good way.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Pick Ups


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Great pickup Harvey!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Very very nice...and I like the wife thing seems I know someone else that uses that all the time! I have seen me do it  That is a purchase...I mean trade... that will instantly make a humidor feel all better.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great additions to the collection Harvey!! But they add to a new level of difficulty when selecting the next stick to spark!! Helluva problem to have!!! LOL!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Lighthouse said:


> Great additions to the collection Harvey!! But they add to a new level of difficulty when selecting the next stick to spark!! Helluva problem to have!!! LOL!


Chuckster-you're absolutely right


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

And you say that I got it bad!!!That is the pot calling the kettle black!Nice pickup!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Harvey you are killing me eyes!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Now that kicks A$$.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

JonDot said:


> And you say that I got it bad!!!That is the pot calling the kettle black!Nice pickup!


that's what he tells me too but he's just as bad as the rest of us:helloooo:


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Whatta plus+++++


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

what is there left to say?

nice.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Well....dang!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great haul, Harvey!! Love those Wizard's!! :dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet pickup there


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice pickup.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, that is really nice!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice grabs - very jealous!


----------

